# Kurt vise setup question...



## ScrapMetal (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got my Kurt vise mounted on the mill and have even used it a few times.  I keep coming back to one minor issue though and that is the length of the screw "shield".




The directions tell you to cut it to length but how do you decide what that length should be?  If I cut it too short it will let lots of swarf down in to the screw area, too long and it will be in the way at times.  Right now I'm always hitting it and ejecting it across the shop.

How have you handled this thing?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 16, 2012)

I have never seen them on a vise. Most people just disregard them. For that verry reason.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 16, 2012)

I've just left mine full length and keep pushing it back in when I open the vise. You get used to it.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 16, 2012)

I gotta tell ya Ron, I've had my Kurt vise for over thirty years and all that time the screw has been fully exposed to the chips from everything I've made. It works just as well today as it did when I first bought it. 

I would suggest you just throw the screw shield in the trash barrel and move on. 

Tom


----------



## Pacer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm like Tony, I dont even think about mine - I just slide it in unconsciously.  Though honestly if it wasnt there I dont think i would miss it...


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Like Tony and Pacer I'll probably just keep using it the way it is.  Even though I know Tom and kd4gij are right and it would most likely be fine, it would still bug me to have the chips and swarf pouring down on the screw.

Idea time!  Now I'm wondering if I took a square bar shaped and used it to attach the cover to the back of the movable jaw if it would do a better job of keeping it in the "slot" as well as move with the jaw? :thinking:  I'll let you guys know if I can find a magnet to try it with.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Ron

My Kurt had two shields in the box when I bought it new. One I had kept full length, the other I chopped in half. The full size piece is still laying in the tool box, the two pcs are the ones Ive used since day one.

Probably dont need them, but I like to keep the screw clean and clear of chips, just a habit I suppose. The shield is easy to knock it out of place, and on some jobs , I wonder if its worth having. I can say this, those damn shields are sharp, and if you use it, be mindfull of your fingers,,ya dont ask.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 17, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> My Kurt had two shields in the box when I bought it new. One I had kept full length, the other I chopped in half. The full size piece is still laying in the tool box, the two pcs are the ones Ive used since day one.
> 
> Probably dont need them, but I like to keep the screw clean and clear of chips, just a habit I suppose. The shield is easy to knock it out of place, and on some jobs , I wonder if its worth having. I can say this, those damn shields are sharp, and if you use it, be mindfull of your fingers,,ya dont ask.




Yeah, I've already discovered that.  If there is a sharp edge on something, I will find it. 

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Sep 17, 2012)

The screw is supposed to be covered???  Wow!  Learn something new everyday    Mine doesnt have a cover neither does the one at work so I didnt have any idea


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 18, 2012)

TomG said:


> I would suggest you just throw the screw shield in the trash barrel and move on.
> 
> Tom



Don't throw it away!!!  Never know when you need a piece of shim stock that thickness.

My old Kirt style vise is over 30 years old, never knew they shipped with that shim stock for a cover.  It was bought new.

My new slightly uese Kirt vise does not have that, neither


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 18, 2012)

I hadn't realized that the "chip guard" (I looked up what it's called. :thumbzup was such an "unusual" item.  That being the case, here are the references from the vise handbook for a little background and food for thought.




It's part number 23.




What?  We are only supposed to have one size of part we are putting in the vise?

Regards, 

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 18, 2012)

thay wan't you to buy a vise for each size stock you use.:rofl:


----------

